# Second grinder



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all. I'm looking for a bit of advice for a second grinder. My wife is switching to decaf but still wants to enjoy espresso (I know, I know, that will be difficult with decaf...). Emptying my existing grinder after every shot seems a bit of a faff. It would also waste a lot clearing the chute each time. The solution would seem to be running 2 grinders.

My (probably) unrealistic preferences are:

- good for espresso

- passable for press-pot

- compact

- not too expensive

A potential solution would be a manual grinder but I'm hoping someone can suggest an alternative.

My existing grinder is an Isomac which isn't top of the range but built like a tank and fairly consistent (if I keep it clean inside).

Cheers in advance for any help.

WG


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

All depends on your budget and if it needs to be new or not.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is a small rebadged grinder sold under many brands but often called 'Junior'. San Remo do it. I've not tried it but Rob at Rave coffee showed me one. We both though it looked a bit plastic, but a day or two later he tried it and said he was surprised how well it ground. They are about £230-250, but fairly small footprint


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Obsy, doesn't need to be new. I was thinking of £150-170 ish but I have been doing some more research and that seems a little low. Maybe I should just go for a new grinder and demote the Isomac to decaf









Expobarista. That sounds interesting but for that price I think there a possibly some alternatives with more of a pedigree. Do you have any links?

Cheers

WG


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would get yourself a Mazzer or suitably large espresso grinder and definitely demote you're Isomac to decaf.

Then also buy a manual grinder for brewed. 3 grinders is the magic number


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

^ is what I'd suggest too.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

I think for a new grinder I would also be looking for it to be fairly compact. I've shied away from the Mazzer in the past because of the size. I'm liking the idea of the Baratza Virtuoso Precisio at the moment.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I own a Preciso, don't get it to replace the Isomac.

I question whether my preciso can even do espresso grind anymore.

Consider the Vario? Very compact and able to do brewed and espresso.

Again though not really a step up from the Isomac.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I am looking for too much then from a compact machine. I was hesitant about the Vario because of the reviews talking about variability in the grinds. The Precisio seemed to have solved that but from your comments, maybe not. What problems have you had from the Precisio?

Perhaps the only sensible upgrade path would be a beast of a grinder (such as a Mazzer), in which case I am maybe back to the original thought of getting a hand grinder for decaf.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Perhaps it would be better to get a new wife?









I would state that finding a a good grinder for espresso and brewed is not possible. All these multi-purpose ones have problems grinding at either end. You're better off getting a good quality espresso and a second/hand grinder for brewed. Although I see that leaves you needing 3 grinders, but depending on how much you drink you may just want one electric for the espresso.

For what its worth I love my Mignon and would definitely recommend for espresso. Compact and stylish too. Despite the smaller burrs than Mazzers the grinds are not even slightly warm as they exit.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

WobblyGoblin said:


> Hmmm maybe I am looking for too much then from a compact machine. I was hesitant about the Vario because of the reviews talking about variability in the grinds. The Precisio seemed to have solved that but from your comments, maybe not. What problems have you had from the Precisio?
> 
> Perhaps the only sensible upgrade path would be a beast of a grinder (such as a Mazzer), in which case I am maybe back to the original thought of getting a hand grinder for decaf.


Don't get me wrong, I used to love my Preciso and thought it was great for Espresso. Since getting a Mazzer, the Preciso seems so plasticy and fiddly and even on the finest settings the burrs don't touch so essentially it won't grind fine enough for some beans. This is on the finest calibration point (might just check that though).

It does have a good level of adjustment however and it does have a consistent grind but if you spend a long time at the grind setting for VST baskets it can put too much strain on the plastic adjustment ring and will eventually break (as mine did). This may be avoided by the upgrades Baratza sent me but I haven't even tried.

Its a tiny little mouse next to the giant super jolly









....point of post: Get a Mazzer or suitably large espresso grinder


----------

